# SikTh Tabs: oh lordy



## Miek (May 18, 2011)

I'm quite fond of SikTh, so I try to learn at least a few riffs from all of their songs, and I've worked on the entirety of a few, at least to the best of my ability. Anyway, the problem is twofold - it is hard as hell for me to figure out some of (read: a lot of, most of, probably) their stuff, and most tabs floating around, say, ultimate guitar are pretty off, save for one or two. 

I know they're wrong because 1. some of them sound off even to me, and 2. I look at videos of Pin or Dan playing, and it's pretty different from what I've got. 

Does anyone have some higher quality shit laying around? I have one or two of Nolly's tabs, and they are far and away the most accurate, and they're probably as close to spot on as I'll find, but I'd like more good tabs than just one or two.


----------



## Sikthness (May 18, 2011)

I have a Flogging and As the Earth Spinds Round gp tab I believe was done by Nolly which seem pretty accurate. Oh also a really good Summer Rain Gp. Aside form the UG stuff, I have a PT of Another Sinking Ship which sounds pretty close. The rest I have came from UG so if you need any of those, i could help u out


----------



## Miek (May 18, 2011)

I don't have Flogging or As the Earth Spins Round, so you if you could either post them in here or PM them to me, that'd be great.


----------



## niffnoff (May 19, 2011)

^ +1 I've wanted to learn some of these songs, but the tabs I've got are pretty shitty, please post them


----------



## Prydogga (May 19, 2011)

Some of the Ultimate guitar tabs aren't bad. Nolly has a few, and I believe Pete may have some as well, if not the same ones. 

On UG I found almost 100% accurate tabs of:

Part Of The Friction
In This Light
Sanguine Seas Of Bigotry
Bland Street Bloom

and I can't remember where I got them, but I also have a great Peep Show, Summer Rain and As The Earth Spins Around.


----------



## Fred (May 19, 2011)

Here are all of the old tabs of Nolly's that I have:

Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire

They're all in Powertab format, and some are incomplete, but the songs are:

Another Sinking Ship
As The Earth Spins Round
How May I Help You
Scent Of The Obscene
Skies Of Millennium Night
Way Beyond The Fond Old River
When The Moment's Gone

Sidenote: my first encounter with Nolly was through refusal to believe that his tabs were correct, haha. Some of them sound a little weird in MIDI, but 4 or 5 years on I should probably assert that they're all pretty much spot-on!

I've probably got more kicking around elsewhere, and definitely have lots of others by a guy named Anton. Some are more accurate than others, but for anyone wanting a vague idea of a specific song, let me know and I'll see what I've got.


----------



## Sikthy900 (May 19, 2011)

hey dudes im new to the forum but i mite know where you can find the most accurate tabs of sikth and im pretty sure there all ollys on a website that is now the new power tab website youll need to sign up to it though Guitar Tab for SikTh | Tablibrary.com youll also find if you werent so perfect on there full version \m/


----------



## niffnoff (May 19, 2011)

Fred said:


> Here are all of the old tabs of Nolly's that I have:
> 
> Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire
> 
> ...



thanks dude


----------



## Sikthness (May 19, 2011)

Ok, Miek I couldnt figure out how to PM them to you. Anyway here is the best GP tabs for Flogging the Horses, Summer Rain, and most of As the Earth Spins Round


----------



## Solodini (May 20, 2011)

Can someone export midi for non GP/PT users?


----------



## Fred (May 20, 2011)

Solodini said:


> Can someone export midi for non GP/PT users?



Added MIDI and HTML versions of all those tabs to the Mediafire folder. Link's the same as before: Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire


----------



## Solodini (May 20, 2011)

Much appreciated


----------



## Jontain (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting those up, these should be fun.....


----------



## insiren (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey guys, 
As a major Sikth fan, I find it quite odd that there are very few transcriptions of their work anywhere. 
If you do manage to find any, they are missing sections and are not very good.
That is why I have taken on the task of tabbing out all three of Sikth's albums. 
As far as I know, I have some of the most accurate tabs of the following songs:

Summer Rain
In This Light
Sanguine Seas
When The Moments Gone
Part Of The Friction
Where Do We Fall (still in progress)
As The Earth Spins Round

Scent of the Obscene
Skies of the Millennium Night

And I have just started on Philistine Philosophies (just past the Chorus and 2nd verse)

I will be getting these done as soon as I can. 
They will be posted soon. 

(Or you can message me and I might just send what I have)

-Insiren


----------



## Miek (Feb 17, 2016)

i wasn't old enough to drink when i started this thread. damn


----------



## insiren (Feb 29, 2016)

I have been working on getting all of the songs off of the DEATH OF A DEAD DAY album for years now, but procrastination has always set in and well... I have always put it aside. I just got into a car wreck a few days ago and have taken some time off and decided to finish this project of mine. 

SikTh tabs in the past have always been scarce, and if you did manage to find some, they were wrong or incomplete. Well that ends today. 

*With no further delay... I give you "Death of a Dead Day" notated entirely in Guitar Pro 5*. 

Have Fun!!! -Insyren


----------



## Random3 (Feb 29, 2016)

Holy .... these are solid.


----------



## insiren (Feb 29, 2016)

Random3 said:


> Holy .... these are solid.



Indeed my good man. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## jimmy906 (Feb 29, 2016)

you legend 
get better soon


----------



## insiren (Feb 29, 2016)

jimmy906 said:


> you legend
> get better soon



Thanks a ton! Enjoy mate!


----------



## lobee (Feb 29, 2016)

I totally appreciate the time that went into these. They will sing of you in Siren songs. Well done, you.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 29, 2016)

I love you.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Feb 29, 2016)

Between this and Good Tiger, I have much reason to tune AADGBE.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Mar 8, 2016)

HERO!


----------



## JustMac (Mar 18, 2016)

insiren said:


> I have been working on getting all of the songs off of the DEATH OF A DEAD DAY album for years now, but procrastination has always set in and well... I have always put it aside. I just got into a car wreck a few days ago and have taken some time off and decided to finish this project of mine.
> 
> SikTh tabs in the past have always been scarce, and if you did manage to find some, they were wrong or incomplete. Well that ends today.
> 
> ...



HOLY FOOK! That is absolutely insane. Thanks so much for uploading these.


----------



## insiren (Apr 8, 2016)

I am only 4 songs left from finishing up notating every instrument of their entire discography. It has been a challenge, but with every song and hurdle it has gotten easier to work out their masterpieces. I am extremely happy to take on this project and to be almost finished. When it is complete, I will have the most accurate notation of all their work, at least the closest thing to them releasing it themselves. I am just curious, What song were/are you most excited about learning the most. Any one up for a Sikth Cover band? lol


----------



## serpantboy (Apr 29, 2016)

cant wait for the rest of the songs to be tabbed!!! you rule!!!


----------



## mikah (Sep 10, 2019)

Ok, so I’m still waiting for your full transcriptions of “The trees are dead and dried wait for something wild” album. Your Death of a dead day tabs are gorgeous. Thanks for doing these!!!


----------

